# What do Sixer fans think of Kobe Now?



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Do you still hate / dislike him? 

Some of you might know I did not like Kobe at all. The dude has some serious character issues. A guy that can flat out stab a teammate in the back while under interrogation is cold among other things.

For me, he's regaining my respect for him. He made up with Shaq and his coach. And dropping 81 on the Craptors is just mind boggling. The funny thing is, I think he will come close to it again. 

Just don't dis Philly again and we're cool. He's my MVP this year.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

nah i still hate him.

81 pts is amazing, 2 assists isn't.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kobe Bryant is one of my favorite players.

And it's hard to nitpick on two assists, when he put up 55 points in the second half of that game.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the guy, yeah he has some character issues that he needs to work on, but AI hasn't been perfect for us. 81 points is a great achievement, when his team needed someone to lead them he did exactly that, they were down and behind against the Raptors and it was him that got his team back into the game. Yeah people can say he only had 2 assists so he wasnt being a team player, but he worked for his team because the rest of them were doing jack all.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmm... Still don't like him.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I hate Kobe because he's a phony jerk. I don't care if he scores 181 points. At least AI always tells it like it is and never comes off as any less than sincere.

Yeah, Kobe's got crazy skills. But right now he's just playing like AI did when he was younger and the Sixers were terrible. Remember Me-Myself-and-Iverson? That's all Kobe is today.

Jay


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I said earlier Kobe Bryant I hate the man, but he is easily the most dominate Forward ever to play the game, above Michael. He has reached the status of a legendary player. No one will have the skills of a kobey bryant ever again.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I said earlier Kobe Bryant I hate the man, but he is easily the most dominate Forward ever to play the game, above Michael. He has reached the status of a legendary player. No one will have the skills of a kobey bryant ever again.


Oh brother, how many people said there would never be another Jordan? Kobe completely emulates and gets his style from Jordan. To say there will never be another Kobe is probably a good thing. The world only has room for one head as big as his.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

once a Philly fan forms an opinion on someone, it won't change.. once we turn on someone.. it's over.

We still hate Kobe, he can score 200pts, I don't care.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I've heard that question about a hundred times and my response is always the same..I think it sums up the large majority of sixers fans feelings on the man..






**** Kobe Bryant


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I said earlier Kobe Bryant I hate the man, but he is easily the most dominate Forward ever to play the game, above Michael. He has reached the status of a legendary player. No one will have the skills of a kobey bryant ever again.


Dude, MJ was a SG. Stop posting.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ive never liked him because he is a Laker, but his game is unreal.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BroadStBullies said:


> once a Philly fan forms an opinion on someone, it won't change.. once we turn on someone.. it's over.
> 
> We still hate Kobe, he can score 200pts, I don't care.


Not true, Philly fans hated Derrick Coleman after his first stint with the team, he came back and won the crowd over for two seasons before turning back into himself.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> nah i still hate him.
> 
> 81 pts is amazing, 2 assists isn't.



Yeah, how many assists Kobe had is an important stat considering; 1) he is a shooting guard/small forward, 2) the Lakers came back from a 17 point second half deficit to win, led by Kobe's points
3)*oh wait how many assists Kobe had is POINTLESS.*

I am not a Laker fan, but this argument of "Yeah Kobe scored 62 in 3 quarters but had no assists/Yeah Kobe scored 81 but only had 2 assists" is really an ignorant argument IMO.

1) Kobe has NO ONE to pass to.
2) Kobe is not a point guard and never has been an assist guy, that is not his role.
3) The Lakers won both of those games, regardless of the lack of assists.

If the Lakers lost those games, then you can say his not passing the ball/not getting assists was a negative thing, but they won those games and they won them BECAUSE of Kobe, not in spite of.


Then again, why should anyone expect logic from the blind hatred that is Philly fans vs. Kobe. 
And what I don't understand is that the guy loves Philly area, is from the Philly area, always talked respectfully/fondly about the PHilly area, then goes to the all-star game and finds out that his "hometown" has stabbed him in the back.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

He was so desperate to win that MVP trophy, it was just disgusting. I don't care if you are from Philly or not (I'm not), we all hated him in that game. I was booing my TV. While other guys were having fun and playing a loose game, he was going crazy and over-playing every posession. Just pathetic how badly he had to be the star in that game.


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Do you still hate / dislike him?
> 
> For me, he's regaining my respect for him. He made up with Shaq and his coach. And dropping 81 on the Craptors is just mind boggling. The funny thing is, I think he will come close to it again.
> 
> Just don't dis Philly again and we're cool. He's my MVP this year.


I still can't get over the fact that he scored 81pts, that's just crazy. It doesn't change my opinion of him though. I've always respected his abilities as a player, but that's where my respect for him ends. I find it kinda funny how AI exhanges words w/MJ and AI feels the wrath of the world for the next few years because of it, but if you guys remember, a few years back, Kobe actually came to blows w/another OG of the game and future Hall of Famer Reggie Miller, where was the fallout? Kobe is a ballhoggin', showtimining, arrogant punk who tries to come off as holier than thou but at the end of the day, he violated that girl in that hotel, had another girl come forward here in Portland stating they had "relations" as well so he can miss me with that attitude cause he's no better than the rest of us.........except for on the basketball court.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

AIFan said:


> I still can't get over the fact that he scored 81pts, that's just crazy. It doesn't change my opinion of him though. I've always respected his abilities as a player, but that's where my respect for him ends. I find it kinda funny how AI exhanges words w/MJ and AI feels the wrath of the world for the next few years because of it, but if you guys remember, a few years back, Kobe actually came to blows w/another OG of the game and future Hall of Famer Reggie Miller, where was the fallout? Kobe is a ballhoggin', showtimining, arrogant punk who tries to come off as holier than thou but at the end of the day, he violated that girl in that hotel, had another girl come forward here in Portland stating they had "relations" as well so he can miss me with that attitude cause he's no better than the rest of us.........except for on the basketball court.


Please tell me you are not comparing Jordan to Reggie Miller. There frankly is NO COMPARISON there. I don't care how good Reggie Miller was; he ain't even close to MJ's level. 

MJ is GOD, Miller is Jerry Falwell. :angel:


----------

